# Free Soundplayer



## Malaxo (23. Oktober 2006)

Hey Leute 

Hab eben was gefunden und bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden damit  

Schaut es euch doch mal an lohnt sich bestimmt find es Sexy

http://www.songbirdnest.com/

Für jede Plattform

Have Fun

Comments wie Ihr das findet wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MOD4ever (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

also irgendwie ist der Player ja wie iTunes nur sieht er anders aus


----------



## Malaxo (31. Oktober 2006)

Jap das ist so. Bedenkt aber das ist erst version 0.2


----------

